# Fat loss



## LiamT (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone know any decent products for fat loss, was thinking about efodrin but I've heard you may loose some muscle and dont really want a suppressed appetite. I've got hardly any fat to loose just on my stomach (due to drinking). Stopping the drink would make sense but I like it too much !!! :thumb


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

protein-factory.co.uk - loadsa variations on their mate, ECA30+ and EPH25 will cut weight quick - just keep your protein up and you should not loose too much muscle - obviously depends from person to person and how long you use em, what type of training your doing and how much you have to loose...my mate lost 7bls in 1 week on the ECA 30+ - just boxing 3 times per week and keeping an eye on what when in his belly....after 1 month he was in decent looking shape..considering he does not really train that hard.


----------



## LiamT (Sep 2, 2009)

I only need to loose a couple of pounds. Its just a layer over my abs that stop them being fully visable other than that theres no other fat on me, I have quite a fast metabolism.


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

why does it say the 30+ are not recommended for people who haven't taken fat burners before? and how exactly do they work?


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Am I like a death warrant for any thread I post in? No-one seems to post after i have...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ha ha no mate - just busy that's all....

imo ECA 30+ are the strongest legal thing you can take and Ephedra has a bad rep (thank's to Americans going o.t.t. with it and it getting banned over their), as long as you stick to 2 a day (for the first 7-10 days you will probably only need 1) you will be well within the "safe zone", although we sell aload a week (PROTEIN FACTORY, M1T, STACK 2, ECA, PRO HORMONES) and no one has died yet - well they have not rung to complain anyway:laugh:...if you have had serious medical issue's obviously you should think twice before any stimulant or performance enhancer...99.9% of the population will have no issue's (assuming you are not a plonker and eat 10 a day!!!).


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Nah im healthy, never had any problems apart from the extra baggage but only need to lose about 12kgs, and its that last bit, you know the bit thats the hardest to shift. Bad times but should have my beach body soon lol if a little late. Just because im geeky like this but does anyone know how it works? Does it increase your core temp making you burn more fat to keep the temp up or does it make fat your primary energy source by some chemical magic?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Only 12kgs?

*
*, just as the last bit?

You do know thats just shy of 2 stone right?


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Mandirigma said:


> Only 12kgs?
> 
> *
> *, just as the last bit?
> ...


LOL yeah thats a fair old whack


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ECA - raises your core temp - so your burning more calories, gives you extra energy (caffiiene) and also surpresses your appertite..so you should loose just doing your usual - combined with a well thought out eating plan and hard exercise your laughing - the last 10 pounds is really the bitch mate - have you figured out your bodyfat?, you should coz all else, diet (cals consumed, protein intake etc) should then be based around that.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

dont forget that if youre in a government job or in a career that tests for recreational drugs, you will test positive for amphetamines, not to the scale of a person who pop pills or has md every weekend or so but you will have some in your system.

some say the ephedrine will clear your system in 5 days so dont take it at all if especially in a gov role.

just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

lol i know its a fair bit but ive hit a bit of a plateu at the minute, but im not doing so bad in the weight division im in now, came 2nd in a strike and grapple contest today!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Expertly_Blended said:


> lol i know its a fair bit but ive hit a bit of a plateu at the minute, but im not doing so bad in the weight division im in now, came 2nd in a strike and grapple contest today!


Awesome dude, well done.

I hope the contest wasnt out of two people lol.....

(just kidding :laugh


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

lol, has anyone got any ideas for fat loss without the supplements? Im doing the whole eat less do more, but as i said ive hit a plateu. (sorry to hijack the trad btw  )


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

If you do it enough .. use sauna suit, or just wrap cling film around you when training


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

If you do it enough .. use sauna suit, or just wrap cling film around you when training

I was under the impression that this only cut water weight?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Expertly_Blended said:


> lol, has anyone got any ideas for fat loss without the supplements? Im doing the whole eat less do more, but as i said ive hit a plateu. (sorry to hijack the trad btw  )


Youre doing everything right, no supps are needed, just:

cals consumed < cals used

*bar one cheat day of course :laugh: (cheat day is where you can eat anything, of course, limit it and dont pig out).

Prevents metabolic plateau.

Aside from that, just be patient.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

eph will not show up on a drug test...and a government agency will not test you for it either!!!!.

Eat slightly less cals than your body needs (as my previous comment you need to work out your bodyfat so you take in enough protein - so you do not loose muscle - i.e 155lbs weight at 10% bodyfat - so to hit this target take approx 155g protein then the rest of your cals should be complex carbs (have a slight portion of fast carbs after training with a protein shake) and good fats) then lots of exercise...if you have hit a plateaux you need to tough it out, drop more cals (which could result in more muscle loss) or take something to speed up the process and shock your body.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Iceman ..yeah, it cuts water weight

but with me, I had gained about 12 kg too much earlier in the year, with a good diet, supplemetns and exercise it was working .. I then started doing circuit training and cardio work with a sweatsuit on, and that weight dropped off in a few weeks and I've kept a good diet and exercise plan, and the weight hasnt come back on


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

> ]eph will not show up on a drug test...and a government agency will not test you for it either!!!!.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol handbags away ladies... so just ramp training up and eat less than i am, got it. Im not even thinking about taking supplements other than protien shakes. I like to know what im putting in my body (no gay jokes please lol) Im a confessed label reader.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Mandirigma..I am not prepared to go into detail but I think you are very wrong with that info (not meant as a slight at you but I am not prepared to give details - so people can either trust me or not with this one:happy


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Si-K said:


> Mandirigma..I am not prepared to go into detail but I think you are very wrong with that info (not meant as a slight at you but I am not prepared to give details - so people can either trust me or not with this one:happy


Fair game, not digging at you by any means but just Im confident in my source of info since they are themselves are involved in that environment.

Glad you didnt take it in bad jest, like some other internet warriors would do.

disagreements dont mean personal digs, theyre just conflicting info.

Anyway, my purse is in my bag and my red is on, time for a shandy I think.


----------

